# Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer



## Marius93 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo ich fahre nach südfrankreich in den urlaub auf wolfsbarsch sagt mir mal ein paar top köder zum wofsbarsch angeln 

Danke im vorraus|wavey:


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Sandaal, Tintenfisch, Seeringelwurm, Makrelenfleisch, Waken


----------



## Nolte (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Hy...  Spinnfischen ist productive als naturköder,bringt mehr und grössere fische,Wobbler,Red Gil/s,Shads,Twister/s,etc:...Falls man es unbedingt mit naturköder dan mit frischen sardinen/halbieren oder Weichkrebse so wie die filet von frieschen Makrellen oder die kleine tintenfisch im ganzen,diesen durfen nicht rot werden,immer kuhll lagern...  FC


----------



## Marius93 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

hi nolte schau mal in meinem annderen thread ums mittelmeer angeln dort habe ich ein bild von dem ort wo ich hin fahre kannst du dir ja mal anschauen ob das fürs spinnen geeingent ist


----------



## Nolte (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Junger Man ich habe dein trahed nicht gefunden...

Wan es Wolfies da sind dan ist spinnfischen angesagt,versuche in diesen Monaten(wärmere) ziemlich an der oberfläche zu fischen mit Wobblern gehts sehr gut,davon giebts hunderte von modelle die sehr gut fucionieren wie rapalas und Luckye Craft
modelle um die 9 cm oder 12 cm sind ideal,versuche immer am morgen zu fischen und am abends.mittags ist meistens unproductiv...
Du kanst im Algarve update manches uber diesen tema lesen so wie schöner fotos
von Wolfsbarsche aus Portugal sehen 

FC


----------



## belgischerAngler (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Hey,
Ich verfolge die Wölfe grad im Norden Frankreichs. Suche dir immer markannte Stellen. Das wären in Strandgebieten Molen, Steinpackungen, Felsen etc. An Felsküsten musst du schon besser gucken wo die wirklich guten Stellen liegen obwohl du in solchen Gebieten überall fündig wirst.
Bei uns laufen zur Zeit sehr gut der Chihuahua von Megabait in Silber / durchsichtig, der Wander 80 von Lucky Craft, Bonny 128 Bone von Illex, Hacker (Marke weiß ich nicht), Z-Claw Original, Arnaud 110F Ayu Illex. Die findest du in jedem gut sortierten frz Angelladen der was mit Wölfen am Hut hat. Hier mal einer der heutigen Fische:

http://img409.*ih.us/img409/9453/p1020228ye9.jpg

Viele Grüße aus der Normandie,
Niklas


----------



## Nolte (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Hy Niklas!...

Der hir ist aus Holland...
Vom Land aus.






FC


----------



## belgischerAngler (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Sehr schöner Fisch!
3kg? Komm doch mal hier in der Normandie vorbei, es ist einfach herrlich hier um auf Wolfsbarsche zu gehen und zudem gibt es sie in rauhen Mengen (zumindest in letzter Zeit). Meine Guidingtour ist auf Freitag verschoben.... ich bin gespannt!!
Welche Wobblermodelle bevorzugst du? Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Superspook?

Viele Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## dipsy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Moin,

wollte ein paar Fotos vom Seebarschbootsangeln ab Nieuwpoort letzter Woche einstellen. Bin aber scheinbar zu blöd dazu. :-(

Gruß
Dipsy


----------



## belgischerAngler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Lad das ganze bei *ih.us hoch und nimm dann den ersten link unter dem Bild, den kopierst du dann einfach hier rein und gut ist .
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## dipsy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

......


----------



## dipsy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

.....


----------



## dipsy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

.....


----------



## dipsy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

....,


----------



## dipsy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

,.,.,


----------



## dipsy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

..,,,


----------



## dipsy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Irgendwie nimmt der nicht jedes Bild an. Habe die Schnauze voll und hör auf.


----------



## Nolte (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Schöner fische...Mit Wurm ???

Du kanst der program  www.tinypic.com benutzen,ist einfach zu bedienen!!!

FC


----------



## dipsy (11. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Servus,

ne wurden alle auf Pilker gefangen. Mit der Strömung über die
Sandbank treiben lassen und zügig eingeholt.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## GiantKiller (12. August 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Mich Interessiert das Thema Wolfsbarsche auch brennend.

Ich hätte dazu einige Fragen:

Welche Region in Frankreich ist empfehlenswert wenn man von der küste aus angeln will.
Wieviele Stunden am Tag beissen die Viecher etwa?
Welche Lizenzen braucht man in Frankreich zum Küstenangeln?
Fängt man noch andere Fische oder ausschließlich Wolfsbarsche?


----------



## hlat (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

hi,

auch mich interessiert das thema wolfsbarsche in frankreich!
wäre nett wenn jemand ein paar infos zu tageszeiten und lizenzen/angelerlaubnis geben könnte. hab irgendwo eine andeutung gesehen das man gar keine bräuchte?!

hatte daran gedacht mit wobblern und gummis anzugreifen. aber was würde da farblich am besten passen? denke wegen des klaren wassers natürlich/dunkel ?

hoffe es antwortet noch jemand auf den doch schon etwas "älteren" thread.
danke schon mal


----------



## Dart (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

Das Angeln im Meer ist in Frankreich frei.
Ansonsten findest du hier jede Menge Berichte zum Thema Wolfsbarsch.
http://angelmagazin.com/Angelberichte_Meeresangeln.html
Der Autor Rob ist ein echter Seabass-Maniac, der weiss wovon er spricht bzw. schreibt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## hlat (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wolsbarsche vor Frankreich im Mittelmeer*

danke für die infos!


----------

